# أبونا مكارى يونان :إسكوتوا يأقباط الرب سيتكلم



## مونيكا 57 (27 يناير 2010)

*الأشرار والظالمين إلى زوال وخراب وهلاك والله سيسحقهم. 
* ربنا بيعزي الكنيسة وكل نفس مظلومة قائلاً: (أنا أخاصم مخاصمكي وأخلص أولادكي وأطعم ظالميكي لحم أنفسهم ويسكرون بدمهم كما من سلاف، فيعلم كل بشر إني أنا الرب مخلصكي وفاديكي).







* ثقوا بأننا لسنا متروكين للظروف أو الصدف ولكن الله معنا كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر.
* القضاة وظيفتهم رهيبة وخطيرة جدًا، انظروا ما أنتم فاعلون لأنكم لا تقضون للإنسان بل للرب وهو معكم في أمر القضاء.
* لا أتنبأ ولكني أشعر بروحي أنه لم يعد هناك وقت والقادم أصعب.
كتبت: أماني موسى – خاص الأقباط متحدون

خلال عظة القمص مكاري يونان أمس الجمعة بالكنيسة المرقسية بكلوت بك أشار إلى صعوبة الأيام التي نعيشها حيث انتشار البغضة والعنف قائلاً: خير للميت الذي مات وترك الأمور الردية وخير للذي لم يولد بعد ولم يرى تلك الأمور. 
ودعا الأقباط إلى السكوت حتى يتكلم الله قائلاً: تسكت أنت ربنا هيتكلم، اسكتوا يا أقباط الرب هيتكلم، نزل أيدك عشان ربنا يرفعها... فهو الذي قال سافك دم الإنسان يُسفك دمه لأن الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف أيضًا يهلكون.
مؤكدًا على أن القاتل سينال عقابه حتمًا، إن لم يكن في الأرض فسيكون في السماء ولو لم يُقتَل بالجسد هنا سيُقتل أبديًا في جهنم حيث النار الأبدية وهيفضل صاحي إلى أبد الآبدين –على حد تعبيره-.
وأشار إلى أن أول جريمة قتل حدثت بالتاريخ كانت حين قتل قايين أخاه هابيل وكانت بسبب قبول الرب لتقدمة هابيل فتوّلد لديه حقد ومرارة في قلبه قادته لقتل هابيل. وأضاف أن الكُره والحقد والمرارة هم أساس جريمة القتل، وأن مَن يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس، اللي بيكره زي اللي بيقتل.... والذي يحرض على جريمة قتل يكون عقابه كالقاتل تمامًا.
وفي ذات السياق قال: والقاتل أيضًا يكون ملعون كما قال الرب قديمًا لقايين ولعن الأرض بسببه لأنها شربت دماء هابيل، فالقاتل هو إنسان فاجر وملعون ومالوش حياة أبدية.

وأوضح أن الظلم هو نوع من أنواع القتل قائلاً: الظالم هو اللي بياكل حق غيره ويظلمه أو يتهمه زور أو يغش في قضية أو شهادة، والكتاب قال: رجل الظلم يصيده الظلم إلى هلاكه، وهذا يعني نهاية الظالم والذي يقف أمامه هو الله بذاته، والمظلوم هو الذي يقف الله بجواره حتى ولو لم يترافع عنه محامون (في إشارة منه إلى جرجس الشاب المتهم باغتصاب فتاة بفرشوط) مستشهدًا ببعض الآيات الكتابية: (هشمت أضراس الظالم ومن بين أسنانه خطفت الفريسة)، (قولوا للصديق خير لأن سواعد الأشرار تنكسر وعاضد الصديقين هو الرب)، (إن رأيت ظلم الفقير ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد فلا ترتع من الأمر لأن فوق العالي عاليًا يلاحظ والأعلى فوقهما) مستكملاً: ثقوا أن الله سيكسر أسنان الظالم، ولكن فقط عليك أن تتلذذ به فيعيطك سؤل قلبك وحقك مش هيضيع، ممكن يضيع انهاردة لكن بكرة هيجيلك. 
مؤكدًا على أن الله هو القاضي العادل الذي ينصف المظلومين بقوله: ياما ناس مظلومة ولكن الله هيعوضهم وهينصفهم.

وأشار إلى أهمية دور القضاة في رد الحقوق للمظلومين وإنصافهم، وبأن وظيفتهم رهيبة وخطيرة جدًا، موجهًا لهم نداء: انظروا ما أنتم فاعلون لأنكم لا تقضون للإنسان بل للرب وهو معكم في أمر القضاء، فمبرئ المذنب ومذنّب البريء كلاهما مكرهة للرب، ولذا فالرب يكره الحكم الظالم والمعوّج (المتلوّن). وكما قال الكتاب المقدس: ويل لأمة إن تَعوّج فيها القضاء لأنه سور الحماية والأمن والأمان الذي يلجأ إليه المظلوم فيُنصَف والمسكين فيُرفَع. 
معبرًا عن مشاعره تجاه الأحداث قائلاً: أنا لا أتنبأ ولكني أشعر بإحساسي الروحي بأنه لم يعد هناك وقت، 

وقد قالت لي إحدى المسلمات وقد حضرت هنا بالكاتدرائية أنها رأت المسيح وقال لها: معدش فيه وقت.
مختتمًا العظة بقوله للحاضرين: صلي لئلا تكون واحد من الظالمين ولئلا تكون واحد من المبغضين، فالقادم أصعب.


المصدر: منتديات سنكسار​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يناير 2010)

_بجد مش عارف اقول ايه اتمنى ان الوقت يجى ولا اطلب التمهل من اجل العيون المغلقة_
_انت رحيم يارب_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## youhnna (27 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااا مونيكا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina_picasso (27 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يرحمنا

مرسي​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

*شكراجدا


موضوع رااائع

ربنا موجود ...... موجود ......موجود

 الرب يباركك​*​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2010)

امين

فى انتظار رد *الله*
​


----------



## عمادفايز (28 يناير 2010)

*المسيح معانا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2010)

*"لِيَتَحَنَّنِ اللهُ عَلَيْنَا وَلْيُبَارِكْنَا. لِيُنِرْ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَيْنَا"​**شكرا ليكى اختى الغاليه *


----------



## gogocata (28 يناير 2010)

واثقين يارب انى اللى معانا اقوى من اللى علينا
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _بجد مش عارف اقول ايه اتمنى ان الوقت يجى ولا اطلب التمهل من اجل العيون المغلقة_
> _انت رحيم يارب_
> _شكراا للخبر_​



*أشكرك على المرور​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> شكرااااااااااا مونيكا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

mina_picasso قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> مرسي​*



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراجدا
> 
> 
> موضوع رااائع
> ...



*فعلا ربنا موجود​*




​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> امين
> 
> فى انتظار رد *الله*
> ​








​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *المسيح معانا​*




*الله معنا كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *"لِيَتَحَنَّنِ اللهُ عَلَيْنَا وَلْيُبَارِكْنَا. لِيُنِرْ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَيْنَا"​**شكرا ليكى اختى الغاليه *



*الله معنا كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر.
أشكرك عزيزتى دونا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

gogocata قال:


> واثقين يارب انى اللى معانا اقوى من اللى علينا
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++





*فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ، فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصًا وَمُحَامِيًا وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ"​*


----------



## BITAR (30 يناير 2010)

*ننتظر رد الله*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *ننتظر رد الله*​



*أأأأأأمين

الله معنا كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر.​*


----------



## سيدهم رزق سيدهم (20 فبراير 2010)

مادام الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

بجد ربنا هيتكلم 
و في ناس غبية مش هتفهم الجملة دي لاني عقولهم مسكرة 
الرب هيتكلم يعني هو الي هيجيب لينا حقنا


----------

